# Over 21 Shrimp Cocktail



## kitchenelf (Sep 30, 2002)

1 cup orange juice 
1 cup fresh lemon juice 
¾ cup ketchup 
1/3 cup vodka 
touch of salt and pepper
¼ teaspoon hot pepper sauce 
¼ cup olive oil 
1½ pound cooked peeled, deveined, large shrimp 
1 small red onion, thinly sliced 
1 cup finely chopped fresh cilantro

Combine everything through hot pepper sauce in a bowl big enough to eventually hold everything. Once these things are combined whisk in oil by pouring in a small stream. 

Toss in the shrimp, onion, cilantro and mix well. Cover and refrigerate at least 3 hours and up to 6 hrs. Drain before serving.  Tails may be left on when cooking the shrimp for presentation purposes.

Makes 6 appetizer servings.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 6, 2004)

Only two years later, lol, but here's another super 'adult' sh.cocktail - 

Limoncello Shrimp Cocktail:

1/2 lb precooked Shrimp
1/2 c Limoncello--Italian Lemon liqueur
1/4 c good olive oil
2 Tbs fresh lemon juice(to taste for tartness)--cut a lemon in half, squeeze half, slice the other half for garnish
salt and pepper to taste
2 Tbs very thin julienne of red, green and/or black bell peppers

Whisk together the oil, liqueur and lemon juice, season to taste with S&P and more lemon juice if desired. Pour into a zip-loc bag and add the cool cooked shrimp, squeeze out air and zip shut. Refrigerate for 1/2 hour and serve on crushed ice in a pretty glass, such as a tall martini glass or old fashioned flat champagne glass, garnish with pepper strips and a lemon slice on the side of the glass.. Yummy!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 6, 2004)

hhaha


----------



## marmalady (Sep 6, 2004)

Masteraznchefjr - You're supposed to put the Limoncello in the shrimp cocktail, not in your glass!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 13, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Masteraznchefjr - You're supposed to put the Limoncello in the shrimp cocktail, not in your glass!


I just made my first batch of home brew limoncello--interested in the recipe?  I think it's a little strong and will make with more water/less booze next time.


----------



## chefcyn (Sep 16, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Only two years later, lol, but here's another super 'adult' sh.cocktail -
> 
> Limoncello Shrimp Cocktail:
> 
> ...



Boy, Marmalady! It is really strange so see my recipe submitted by someone else!  I was just going to type this in when I scrolled down and voila, you had done it for me!


----------



## chefcyn (Sep 20, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> marmalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mudbug, I'd love a copy of that recipe! Please?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2004)

Chefcyn:

Will type it up and pm it to you.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 20, 2004)

Chefcyn - Your recipe?  Sorry, I think I got it from either Sara Moulton on FoodTV or a cookbook.


----------



## chefcyn (Sep 23, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Chefcyn - Your recipe?  Sorry, I think I got it from either Sara Moulton on FoodTV or a cookbook.



No apologies necessary and I'm not claiming to be the original author!--I've been using it for a couple of years but don't remember where I got it from first--if you copied it from the forum at FN, it might've been my post--but it's definitely possible I got it from there, too!!!   The words are identical to my stored recipe, so it's likely.

Just a fun coincidence that we both have the same one and were posting it here!    Two great minds...


----------



## GaArt (Oct 3, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Chefcyn:
> 
> Will type it up and pm it to you.



uuuu post it please..


----------



## mudbug (Oct 3, 2004)

GaARt, your wish is my command, even tho you eat peanut butter and mayo....

LIMONCELLO

8 – 12 clean lemons  (I used about 10 large ones)
1 quart 90% grain alcohol

Remove peel from lemons—a little pith is OK, but avoid if possible.  Place peels in a large container with good closure; add grain alcohol.  Leave in a cool place for a week.  Gently shake container a couple times a day.

After a week:

Heat but don’t boil 2 liters of water and dissolve of 3 cups sugar in it.  Assure that all sugar gets dissolved.  Allow to cool.

Strain lemon peels/alcohol thru gauze or strainer.  Discard peels.  Mix alcohol into the sugar/water.  Shake container well to mix thoroughly.  Let it sit for a week or two, then…

Serve cold, and enjoy!


----------



## JohnL (Oct 4, 2004)

Sounds good mudbug,
I've been wanting to try limoncello, but my local liquor store doesn't carry it  
Is grain alcohol essential, or could you use a good quality vodka to make it a bit smoother?
Just wondering?
John.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 4, 2004)

JohnL, I have only had this from Italy and my dad's homemade stuff before he gave me the recipe.  We can't get grain alcohol in VA either-hubby had to get it in PA where he works.  I don't see why vodka wouldn't work.  

The recipe I posted tastes pretty strong.  Depends on what your tastes are, I guess.  Dear papa said he has started adding more water to his batches.


----------

